# Disturbed concert



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey everyone. I now work at deeprockdrive.com, we stream live rock concerts online. (this is why I haven't been around much lately, Building this architecture has taken us a while) I know a few of you are Disturbed fans.
We have booked Disturbed on May 29th
Disturbed show
Best part is its FREE. There are limited tickets
Video and audio quality is excellent

See ya there
Krough


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's awesome! I hope they don't play new material cause I heard some of it and it's quite eh...

I will defiantly check out this site


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

SCHWEEEET! I love Disturbed!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool ..thanks krough
welcome back ..was wondering what happened to you


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks krough but since you gave me that site i check it often --im all set for it


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

pyro said:


> im all set for it


I've got better seats than you do


----------



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

Awsome, Disturbed rules.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hell Yeah! I got mine... Now where's the drinks? LOL :devil: heeheehee

THANKS KROUGH!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love them!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

did any one join up and did you join facebook--
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php#box_app_2694795861


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

OH man that is cool. Thanks Krough. I take back all that really bad stuff I said about you... not the bad stuff mind you...just some of the REALLY bad stuff! ...some.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

LOL.

Ok we sold out the 1st 10,000 tickets and just opened up 10,000 more. We are estimating they will be gone in the next 2 -3 days. So if you want to see the show when it happens don't be lazy.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

im counting the days---when is it again--


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can't wait! 3 hours and 40 minutes left!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

3 1/2 for me


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I am in the venue right now, the stage looks AWESOME.

Don't miss it!

Krough


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice -can i have your seat


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

:madvil: GRRRRRR!!!!!! Got a line of *BAD* storms headed this way right now........:cryeton: :madeton: Maybe I'll get lucky and they will pass before the show! (crossing fingers)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

screw the storms-- 
just think of it as special FX


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hehehe I'm DISTURBED!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm at the concert now yay!, fired up the projector,gonna go pour some jack, and rock out in my undies in my living room.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

just got over, thanks again krough that was very cool!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Krough It Was Kick @$$ I MAY JUST DO THAT AGAIN


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great show! Some of the online people sucked


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya saying all kind of ------ up crap


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

did you see my shout out to -v-v- , krough, haunti, www.hauntforum.com---lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

One of my posts made it there too!

Hmmm July 20th....


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WOOOT!!! That was frickin awesome!!!! Although I must sadly say that I didn't see your shout outs.... stupid old computer... Thank you krough for doing what you did to get us the concert!!! You and it rock!:kissvil: :smilevil:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes some folks can be real tools online with shout outs. But he handled the shout outs real well and interacted with online audience it was amazing. 

I am glad you all enjoyed it.

It was awesome watching it live. 



Krough


----------

